# Is this the place?



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Is this the place to see if anyone knows where to get 26.5 mm shells for using in flare guns? I picked a Polish M78 flare gun from SOG. I have seen the 12 ga. inserts, but I would like to get the 26.5's. Also would the 25mm's work? Thanks.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I guess not. :smt022

WM


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Wandering Man said:


> I guess not. :smt022
> 
> WM


Oh well. And this be a gun forum. Who'd figure that? :smt017


----------

